# Severe GERD for many years..



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi, I just joined here and am soo greatful of there being a place to discuss similar problems with others. Any help at all from any of you will be greatly appreicated..I'm on the verge of giving up







I'm a 21 y/o female, nonsmoker, nondrinker, dont do drugs. I was diagnosed with migraines and fibromyalgia at a young age and because of that have taken lots of medication over the years. I started getting acid reflux occasionally around 13 or so. I would take zantac occasionally..and it increased and got worse. I have now been taking prevacid/nexium/zantac on a daily basis for over 5 years now. I had an upper Endoscopy 6 months ago and all they found were polyps and switched me to nexium instead of prilosec. Well it didnt help and now no antacid is helping at all. My general symptoms are constant burning in my stomach/esophagus, regurgitation of acid, nausea and gas after eating, chest pain, and just overall feeling crappy.I've been seeking the alternative therapy route and have started drinking ginger juice in the morning, aloe vera juice after meals, and using herbs like chamomile and licorice. I started my new diet this week with no sugar, no carbs (complex ok) and all fresh vegetables and fruit. So far nothing provides much relief and I'm suffering so badly its affected my entire life and I no longer work or go to school. Doctors are no help at all, they just throw more antacids which I think make it worse.I have a Bravo ph test and esophagaul monitoring test next week..I also get a ton of sinus infections. I have a feeling overgrowth of candida is a problem as well as possible leaky gut.sorry this intro was so long, I would appreciate anyone who reads and replies on your experiences or on what else you think I can do. I really need help, as I cant bear to suffer anymore.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

I did not see in your list of alternative therapy's Mothers Apple Cider Vinegar. I get it from a health food store and it has helped control my reflux. It is not a cure, but the best option for me and I can eat a normal diet.Char


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello! NikkiI've had acid reflux for many years and of course, didn't bother to take care of it (man of stubborness) by either going to the doctor or foods I'm suppose to avoid. About 4 months ago, it got to a point where everytime I eat, I would have severe reflux (i.e. heartburn, pain in upper esophagus, difficulty swallowing, food feels stucked in my throat) and because of it, I've lost weights becuase of not being to eat normally or afraid to eat. Of course it made me really concern, so I decided to do an extensive research (right before seing a doctor) and what I've found from other people with GERD recommends ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar). It's not the regular apple cider. One brand recommended in particular is BRAGG ($3 bucs for a small bottle) - usually sold at a health store. I tried and it works amazingly. 1 tsb onto a glass of water (can add 100% maple syrup to sweetened). You take a zip here and there during meal. It seems to work for me (I prefer it warm, like a tea). It doesn't hurt to try.Anyway, I finally did see a doctor and just recently got done with Endoscopy and luckily, my esophagus is clean, however, they took some tissue-sample for lab testing for possible bacteria that normally causes peptic ulcer. And sure enough, they suspected that I may have this bacteria called H.Pylori. They started me with antibiotics (PREVPAC) just about 4 days ago, and so far, I haven't had those severe pains and I'm really hoping that this will do it.Final comments: I've completely stopped any carbonated drinks, caffeine, fatty (95%) and spicy food, monitoring food that bothers me, eat 6 small meals instead of 3 large meals. And by doing this, it's helping me trememdously. Now, I just started to supplement my body (so I can keep my weight at minimum and maintain my energy level) with naturally high-caloric food, more fibery foods. Again, doing these things seem to really helps me. Good luck! and God bless!


----------



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi, thanks for both your replies..I have actually tried the Braggs ACV, it only made it worse for me..It made my stomach burn like hell and reflux seemed even worse. I think I really have tried every alternative therapy out there, atleast that I've heard of. I've been tested for H. Pylori and it came back negative. I've had boughts where it has gone away or lessoned for weeks or months and then come back full force. Of course I wasnt always watching what I ate either, and eating sweets and greasy things. But the past few months I have been aside from holidays. I still think mine is related to a bad Candida infection..I have my tests next week though, so hopefully it will tell some results.


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear your bad experience with Bragg ACV. Will keep you in prayers and hopefully, your test result should come out with something promising.AlohaJohn L.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Nikki


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Nikki,I know you have tried a number of alternatives; so I don't know if you have the "stomach" for another...I have been using a flavonoid complex which I began taking as a cholesterol control. It does a number of good things to strengthen the vascular system, as well as increase circulation, provide anti-oxidation, etc. It stopped my reflux--and that of my wife--in about 2 months. It stopped my constant D for almost 7 years now. It dramatically cleared up a case of brain fog. (It was like a curtain having been lifted.) It has also helped others with fibro. If your tests continue to turn up nothing, it might be worth a trial.Welcome.Mark


----------



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you John L







thanks for the welcome JoolieMark- I know flavanoids are really good for everyone, someone actually suggested for me to take Quercetin..that is why my diet now consists of lots of those, fresh veggies/fruits and no more sugar/bad carbs or animal fats. My problem is right now that all the supplementation I take isnt really being absorbed because my digestion and stomach are so messed up. I am using aloe vera juice and acidophillis to try and heal that part. I havent been able to find a cheap flavanoid supplement..everything seems to be pretty steep..maybe you can point me in the right direction if you know of anything thats more in the moderate range.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Nikki,The biggest problem with flavonoids--as with alot of other supplements--is that they do not absorb well, passing through your system. The Provex CV I use has a combination of bromelain and a couple of proteases that push the absorption by over 400%, which allows the effects to be noticable and predictable and, in the case of the cardio effects, studied and publshed in med journals. As far as active ingredients, it contains red grape seed, skin, ginko biloba, bilberry, and quercetin.As far as cost, a bottle of 120 costs about $38 delivered, and should last a couple of months. As with everything, $20 a month is cheap if it works and a waste if it doesn't.I now spend over $100 a month on my supplements, which is a ridiculous amount; but I'm 61, in good health, with my long list of ailments now gone, and there is nothing I would choose to have back. So I'm [happily] stuck with this expense, and my wife and I greedily open the box, each month, when it is delivered. We are moving over the next couple of days. I will respond next week if you choose to write.Cheers,Mark


----------



## 15874 (Apr 20, 2006)

Aloha! Mark (overitnow)Thanks for tips about Flavonoid. I'll defenitely look into it.John L.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Nikki, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. I've got acid reflux, but I will not take PPI's for extended periods. The Physician's Desk Reference even says that they aren't to be given for longer than 8 weeks, 16 if absolutely necessary. Maybe being on meds for so long helped screw up your GI tract. Long term acid blocking can cause many problems. I watch what I eat and recently started digestive enzymes. Even foods you wouldn't think of can cause a flare up of acid. I can't eat chocolate anymore. I hope you find your way to some relief. Liz


----------

